# Bumper Containership Order



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI) have today announced a massive $1.2bn order from CMA-CGM for 8 x 11,400 teu containerships for delivery between 1h2009 and 1h2010. Officially, these will be the largest containerships contracted to date, though it is widely speculated that the EMMA MAERSK and her subseqent sisters (declared at 11,000 teu each) are somewhat larger at around 13,000 teu each.

Thamesphil


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Please can someone clarify the term TEU in respect of height? ie a high cube is 11.8% more in total volume than a standard unit so is it calculated as 1.118TEUs. I ask the question in order to try to reconcile different "guesstimations" given for the capacity of the EMMA MAERSK on the assumption that, at least on deck, the same number of tiers of high cubes as standards can be stacked on the same slot.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*More info*

From Hyundai website - 

_Hyundai Heavy Industries Co. Ltd. (HHI) contracted an order for eight 11,400TEU containerships with its long-time client, CMA-CGM in France. The order is valued at US$1.2 billion and is the largest newshipbuilding order as a single contract in the world. 

The ships will be equipped with the world¡¯s largest 98,000bhp marine engines and sail at a speed of 24.7 knot with 11,400 twenty-foot containers. It will measure 363m in length, 45.6m in width and 29.7m in depth and be delivered from mid 2009 to mid 2010. 

This order is significant as it demonstrates CMA-CGM¡¯s trust in HHI¡¯s technology and capability. The shipowner, based in France has already ordered 17 ships from HHI, some of which have been delivered and are operating on the line, while others are under construction at HHI¡¯s yard. 

Including this eight 11,400TEU containership order, HHI has received 45 large containership orders including 13 for its affiliate, Hyundai Samho Heavy Industries(HSHI) so far this year, reverberating its dominance in the very large containership market. HHI now has 21 super-large containerships of 10,000 TEU capacity and over on its backlog (including HSHI). 

This year, HHI has won 115 ships worth US$12.1 billion, bringing its total order backlog to 340 ships, worth more than US$33 billion(including HSHI). HHI will be occupied with its shipbuilding work over the next three years. _ 

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Tony,

I believe that there are 3 kinds of containers with differing heights - 

8'6" / 9' and 9'6"

Hope that helps a bit..!

Rushie


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks Rushie,

I am trying to establish the meaning of TEU which I beleive is volume of external dimensions of the 8'6" standard. I am beginning to see the term "nominal" appear for uccs with some higher numbers also being quoted & wonder if this has something to do with 20 x 8'6" in comparison with the 20 x 9'6" unit. I handled containers for many years while working in the USA but fortunately only 20s & 40s although in differing heights plus flatracks, bolsters & tanktainers: these were on reefer ships with capacity on deck up to about 280 TEUs. Sometimes came with a problem where we could load 4 standards but only 3 high-cubes on a slot due to height (visibility) restrictions on deck & this was often the same when we loaded below deck in an otherwise empty ship due to depth of hold. 

Just curious,
Tony


----------



## Peter B (Nov 12, 2006)

rushie said:


> From Hyundai website -
> (....) The ships will be equipped with the world¡¯s largest 98,000bhp marine engines and sail at a speed of 24.7 knot with 11,400 twenty-foot containers. It will measure 363m in length, 45.6m in width and 29.7m in depth and be delivered from mid 2009 to mid 2010. (.......)
> Rushie


By comparing the principal dimensions of these vessels with the Maersk E-class (Emma Maersk, Estelle Maersk, .....) it becomes clear that the TEU-capacity of the Maersk E-class is far bigger. The E-class carries four containers more across and is 46 m longer. Actually, the dimensions of the Hyundai ships are closer to the previous Maersk ships, further underlining the general assumption, that the "official" 6,600 TEU-capacity of these ships are grossly understated.
Also, the Hyundai statement says that the 98,000 bhp engines will be the world's largest. The Maersk E-class is equipped with engines developing more than 10,000 bhp more.

Edited to add:
This article includes a table listing the largest container ships: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Container_ship
I don't know where the figures come from, but they seem much more realistic than the "official" figures given by shipowners, such as Maersk.


----------

